# preparing hive for winter



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

I would,, step away from the hive and put the hive tool down Let the bees move things around, if they so choose.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

you are a little bit N. of me, but this is what I do in zone 5 where we get short periods of 15 below.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6usJzKKWkE


----------

